# Sharing details with your friends?



## bobdc (Sep 15, 2011)

I just found out that my wife shares very detialed intimate information about our sex life with her friends (i posted on this).

This got me wondering. Is this common? How much information is really shared with best friends?

Are just general terms discussed or nitty gritty details?

Thanks!

PS: I never share intimate details with my friends (not that I think it is wrong, I am just not comfortable talkinga about my sex life or my wife's body with people that I know!)


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

My close friends talk about sex with our wives, and girlfriends all the time. My wife knows about it and it doesn't bother her, neither does it bother their wives either. We never go into graphic detail but enough to get the point across.

We had a good laugh one day about the girls "grooming" practices. One of my buddy's wife refuses to do any "lady scaping" since they got married. He told me they were talking about it with her Mom (yes they are very close) and his MIL slipped and said do you have any idea how hard it is shave down there, and immediately turned the brightest shade and tried to cover up what she said. He said he never laughed so hard after he came back and said see even your Mom shaves it.

Its all in good fun and you know might even learn something. Too many people get hung up on talking about sex and make a huge deal over it. Half of our societies problems would be a lot less severe if we could lose they stigma of talking about health sex. They have a completely different view in Europe and a lot of the problems we have here they don't have.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope. I don't go there, and neither does my wife. It really is bothersome to have friends who don't know when to stop talking. You learn facts about their spouses grooming, sex habits, and even fantasies that you would prefer not to know.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My best friend and I talk about sex all the time. She is the one I texted on my honeymoon, about how I was hiding from my horny new husband. :rofl:

My mother and I have talked about sex, but all it did is widen the canyon between us. She has very old school ideas about sex, such as women who love sex are "sick" and "loose."  Poor poor lady.

I don't go into too much detail, we just dish about special moments. For example, my husband and I have broken TWO beds! I was proud to share that with my bestie!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Most of our close friends are very very open, that's why we love them, and when we all get together, throw a Bon fire, hang out half the night, it is no telling what may come up! My husband is right there along with us all, other couples, single girlfriends, single guy friends. We've known each other for years & we all trust each other. 

Not that I outright lead these conversations mind you, I try to be Respectful- I let my guests set the tone for the night. We do have one married male friend that just seems to GO this direction when he visits, he is a Transit Bus Driver for College students & boy does he have the stories of sex in the backseat, he can go on & on engaing us of what he has seen, had to break up, even been propostioned. We laugh & laugh, but then talk about how the world is going to He** - over "loose sex". 

When he is around, we have some crazy conversations- that borders on "too much" for most people. Doesn't bother us though, nor his wife. And of coarse, I am not the type to avoid an answer by any means! My husband is more of the blusher with the big smile among us. 

We mainly talk about the FUNNY stuff , things said, done, but not mushy terribly intimate moments- though I have done that with a couple female friends alone -just the 2 of us -and would not think too much of it. 

This same couple has shared with us all about his affair, how they got through that, both of them sharing with me & my husband, their heart wrenching moments as well. 

Love the openness of our friends. They are very dear.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Most of our close friends are very very open, that's why we  love them, and when we all get together, throw a Bon fire, hang out half the night, it is no telling what may come up! My husband is right there along with us all, other couples, single girlfriends, single guy friends. We've known each other for years & we all trust each other.
> 
> Not that I outright lead these conversations mind you, I try to be Respectful- I let my guests set the tone for the night. We do have one married male friend that just seems to GO this direction when he visits, he is a Transit Bus Driver for College students & boy does he have the stories of sex in the backseat, he can go on & on engaing us of what he has seen, had to break up, even been propostioned. We laugh & laugh, but then talk about how the world is going to He** - over "loose sex".
> 
> ...


See, I think this is pretty normal, but I thought the post was referring to more intimate details. Like finding out in front of a crowd of friends that a guy's wife once dreamed about she and another guy there having sex. It wasn't a fantasy type of dream - it just happened. She didn't find it very funny that he shared that private detail. Or to hear a woman in a different occasion the joking about her husband's problem with premature ejaculation.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Halien said:


> See, I think this is pretty normal, but I thought the post was referring to more intimate details. Like finding out in front of a crowd of friends that a guy's wife once dreamed about she and another guy there having sex. It wasn't a fantasy type of dream - it just happened. She didn't find it very funny that he shared that private detail. Or to hear a woman in a different occasion the joking about her husband's problem with premature ejaculation.


Yeah, those things would be going over the edge-for sure, to the point of "humiliation" -like you are going to be "in the dog house" tonight! maybe for a week or 2! 

The opening post made no mention of anything embarrassing though, even suggesting that it may be NORMAL for others --but he has never done it- even with his friends. 

Women likely talk more about the mushy stuff, and Guys (at least at my husbands work) -it is all vulgar and doggish, nothing mushingly intimate gets discussed with the guys. 

I guess we can only guess what he means by "intimate details" ? I personally have shared things with a couple girlfriends (alone again, not in a group) things I wouldn't say here, so I can even get more intimately detailed ...and I go pretty far HERE as it is. 

MY husband does not care though- he knows how I am, and has no issues with me, I would not do anything to embarrass him or hurt him and if he was not comfortable, I wouldn't. Even though It might be tempting, I just like the subject !


----------



## looking4support (Sep 12, 2011)

I think my husband may share with bar buddies as they all seem to give "conquest" stories, but they are just general non-specifics. I don't share anything because I think thoses things are more special when only I know them. Except of course on here, eyeroll .


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

It may be "normal" but I believe it's unhealthy. Intimacy exists when couples occupy a special place, excluding all others. What could be more intimate than lovemaking between husband and wife? Allowing others into that circle only cheapens the experience. On a side note, it's a little goofy to let the world know what a great lover your partner is. It's like flashing wads of cash in a bad neighborhood. It's asking for problems. People don't need to be led into temptation. They are more than capable of finding it on their own.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

nope


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

I do the normal "guy talk" but I would never get at all specific. It's always just vague comments.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

No, I keep it to myself. The only time I told the details was about the night I lost my virginity. Otherwise, they can stay in the dark about such matters. It'd make me sound like an arrogant person anyways because most of them are virgins and can't relate and share a story of their own. They don't ask questions, I don't tell.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

No, I don't nor does my wife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

no way, no how


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Only if one of us is having a problem in that area.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

My wife and her friends talk and laugh about sex a lot during girls' nights out. I know that they touch on everything from sex with their spouses and with prior partners. And they don't hold back, wife included. I'm not totally comfortable with this but I think it's just a fact of life. I'm not talking about her going to a close friend to discuss a problem but rather just general talking and laughing kind of thing usually while drinking. You can't really stop this.

As for me, my friends and male coworkers never talk about sex with our wives (or others). There might be the occasional joke about getting sex or not getting sex but never talk about details. It's just not done. Maybe guys are bored with this but i'm not really sure why we don't....we just don't.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Neither I nor my H talks about anything specific with friends. I very recently found out that H told some of his good friends that we have "amazing sex" but it wasn't any more specific than that. I've said that sort of thing to my friends too. 

When I was in bf/gf relationships, I talked a LOT more. I also tended to exaggerate to make my bf's sound like better lovers than they were. I think this is very common among women. Once I met my H (even before we got married), I suddenly found I had absolutely no desire to disclose personal details anymore.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I forgot to add the example...my wife knows how many guys all of her friends slept with. Perhaps surprisingly for a guy, she knows this even for many friends she made after being married (ie not just the closest friends from childhood).

I can't imagine sitting around talking about how many women we slept with. We just wouldn't do it.

I think omega is right that women will often describe their partners as better lovers than they might really be.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

To you ladies out there who do this I give you a warning.

In my single days I dated a beautiful young woman for a couple of years who worked as a waitress with a bunch of other beautiful young women.

I eventually caught her cheating on me and dumped her.

Over the course of the next 2-3 months I slept with 4 of her beautiful co-workers.(vengeance)
I was able to do this mostly because she had always told them what a great lover I was (Mostly going on & on about the oral sex) 

Each of them told me in one way or another that that really wanted to find out if what she said about my oral skills was true.

This is the exact same reason my wife doesn`t speak about her sex life with other women.
When I told her about my previous relationship she told me that the same thing once happened to her with a friend of hers.
She had told her how good in bed one of her boyfriends was and when they split her friend seduced him because she wanted to know if he was really as good as she said.

Just a warning.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

It occasionally comes up with some friends but I mostly avoid details, I've definitely shared some slightly graphic things though. I still get a bit shocked about what she is willing to share, it is very graphic, and some of the things she has told me other girls have shared with her are incredible. It's weird knowing a friend's girlfriend is unhappy about his performance, it's not hard to keep it to myself but it still makes me uncomfortable. She has some friends who talk very openly when I'm around, including details of our sex life that make it clear she shares literally everything. It makes me feel embarrassed at first sometimes but going along with it always produces hilarious and educational conversations. There was this one time in a restaurant where things got extremely graphic and a little loud, it was pretty funny when I noticed everyone around us was listening in. There were quite a few guys looking at me with admiration as I walked out of there. Having two hot girls talking in public about your skills is always an ego boost.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

it-guy said:


> I do the normal "guy talk" but I would never get at all specific. It's always just vague comments.


Same here on my end. Earlier in the relationship wifey would let slip some very graphic details. Led to me getting eyed by some female friends, and vice versa for wifey.

Talking sex with friends can be fun, but too many details paves the way for drama.


----------



## max.sims61 (Sep 8, 2011)

We share details about our sex life with another couple that we are very comfortable around. We have been friends for over 20 years and share these details at times when we are all together.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I have a couple of friends who I talk about sex with. It's not about my H and I - it's more about 'themes' of sex we might be interested in. Such as a particular friend is drawn to costumes and role-play, which interests me too. We might talk about that or if we've discovered certain costumes/stores that we like and usually end up having a laugh about it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

tacoma said:


> To you ladies out there who do this I give you a warning.
> 
> In my single days I dated a beautiful young woman for a couple of years who worked as a waitress with a bunch of other beautiful young women.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying here, I really do, the only people I talk with - have all been married for over 20 yrs, we've all been friends since High school, most are as straight as an arrow , only been with each other since then-just like me & my husband. High character & morals but openminded and can talk about many things, so yeah, things come up - we have gotten a little personal. I've known them for ages, they have known us for ages, MUCH TRUST has been build over the years.

That is very very important & wise.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i will talk about "sex", like the penis goes inside the v...but details about my husbands and i sex lives NOOOO.

if my good friend wants to talk about sex and realtionships then i will share from a womens point of view.

i dont over share..EVER!!! 

i had a friend who told me i should never tell anyone anything about penis size, or oral skill, because other women will want to "test" the merch out.

so i will talk about that time of the month, other bathroom habits, birth, how mad i am at my mom...but not me and my husbands sexual habits or our fights..unless they are over..like years over.

its nobodys business how the two of you get down in the sack. period. its just an invite to trouble. i dont care how good friends we are. all you i will tell you is yes we have sex, we both like it, and what we do is left up to the listners own mind.

dont trust anyone AT ALL!!!! NO ONE!!!!


----------



## siipode (Sep 20, 2011)

My best friend and I talk about sex all the time.


----------



## NewlyWedMomy (Sep 10, 2011)

I talk with my best friend about sex all the time! Not always about what happens in me and my H sex life, but some times I do cause I need an outlet from JUST discussing it with my H. Me and my H see sex VERY differently... where I'm open about it, my husband rather not talk about it so to be honest its eaither I talk to myself about it or a friend... so.. I talk to my best friend about it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I understand what you are saying here, I really do, the only people I talk with - have all been married for over 20 yrs, we've all been friends since High school, most are as straight as an arrow , only been with each other since then-just like me & my husband. High character & morals but openminded and can talk about many things, so yeah, things come up - we have gotten a little personal. I've known them for ages, they have known us for ages, MUCH TRUST has been build over the years.



Yes I suppose the level of trust you AND YOUR SPOUSE have with those you speak to does make a difference.

Something to take into consideration.


----------

